# Ts2 Sponsoring



## Blackfrazor (16. August 2007)

Ts2 Sponsoring

Also, daher ich immer auf ts2 Server suche war für meine gilde usw ..... war ich es einfach leid.
Ich habe mich im prinziep selbstständig gemacht und hoste free ts2 server.
Ich habe auch eine Lizenz von sales erhalten und bin berechtigt Ts2 Server zu sponsorn.
Daher viele gilden keinen Ts2 Server haben wollte ich ihnen einfach mal einen anbieten.
Auf der Webseite habe ich ein Angebot gemacht.
Ich hoffe zumindest, dass dieser Forumthread nicht zur unerlaubten Werbung zählt, sondern das ich anderen Gilden helfen kann bzw. sie unterstützen kann.
Es werden nur kleine Anforderungen gestellt.
Die AGB´s sollte man sich auch durchlesen sind ja nicht viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann niemanden versprechen, dass er einen Ts2 Server free gesponsort bekommt, daher Sales die Slots begrenzt. Aber solange der Vorrat reicht schreibt HIER eine kleine Bewerbung usw .... 

Ps : bevor man eine Bewerbung schreibt bitte Bewerbungsvorlage lesen.

ansonsten Gl & HF

mfg 

Blackfrazor


Links entfernt - Ise


----------



## Isegrim (16. August 2007)

Hallo Blackfrazor,

daß du anderen Spielern TS-Server zur Verfügung stellst, ist eine feine Sache. Allerdings auch nicht vollkommen uneigennützig, liest man sich die Anforderungen durch. Leider zählt es dadurch zur unerlaubten Werbung, auch wenn es grenzwertig ist.
Du kannst dich aber gern hier an der Gemeinschaft beteiligen und sozusagen deine Signatur für dich sprechen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackfrazor (16. August 2007)

okay jetzt weis ich bescheidt aber ich habe es versucht nicht so protzig zu machen , also nur leuten eine chance zu geben . übrigends kann ich einen partnerbutton von euch auf meine seite setzen ?


----------



## Monolith (17. August 2007)

Ja, kannst du -> http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/1192/fansite-banner


----------



## HOPPER-BD (26. Oktober 2007)

Blackfrazor schrieb:


> Ihr braucht einen Ts2 Server ?
> Ihr findet keine Ts2 Sponsor ?
> Ihr seid es Leid immer nach einen Ts2 Sponsor zu suchen ?
> 
> ...



deine seite funzt net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 
und ich Suche dringent nen TS2 Server ! ! !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wehre cool wenn du dich hier oder per PN bei mir melden könntest ^^
THX im vorraus
MFG. HOPPER-BD


----------



## Phrandosina (27. Oktober 2007)

wer einen ts2 server braucht, der miete sich einen.

für 0 euro.. ohne haken!

en kollege von mir lastet damit sienen sever aus, nachdem er eh nen sehr grossen nehmen musste


www.netzhost24.de

dort ab in den einkaufswagen und 0 euro berappen.

spenden werden gern angenommen heisst es. mehr steht da nicht.

daher.. versuchts, evtl ist noch platz


----------



## Skybaendiger (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde gerne für mein Funkspiel www.funkspiel-eu.tk einen Server mieten/bestellen. Wenn möglich bitte 20 Slots.
Wenn sie weitere Informationen möchten, schreiben sie bitte an veit.willenberg@online.de

Viele Grüße

Veit/Skybaendiger


----------

